# Podług



## jacquesvd

I have problems to correctly understand ‘podług’ in the following sentence:

Ilość nienawiści nie rozkłada się w ludzkim zbiorowisku podług zasad wiary.

I suppose the meaning of the sentence is 'the amount of hatred among a group of people doesn't spread (=increase) ...... the principles of faith

I cannot fillin the meaning and my dictionary doesn't have an entry for podług. I am totally at loss and cannot even wildly guess the meaning.
Can somebody help me?
Thanks


----------



## Thomas1

_Podług _is an old-fashioned word for _według _meaning _according to_.


----------



## Slovianka

Ilość nienawiści nie rozkłada się w ludzkim zbiorowisku podług zasad wiary.

Perhaps: "Hatred spreads among people not according to the principles of faith.", 
just like: "Fortune presents gifts not according to the book" in the title of song by "Dead can dance"?

"ludzkie zbiorowisko" could perhaps be translated with an expression that would better correspond to the original (but rather not "human aggregation"...?) -someone has got an idea? And is there a need to replace the word "people" with another one?

I think that "podług" here might also by translated as "depending on". In everyday Polish we would rather say "zgodnie z zasadami wiary" - in agreement with the principles...
The verb "rozkładać się" has been used here in its statistical meaning, while the formula "ilość nienawiści" does not seem to me logical, as "hatred" in uncountable, so the word "ilość" - "amount" is useless in the sentence.

I'd be gratefull for correcting my English.


----------



## Thomas1

Slovianka said:


> [...]
> "ludzkie zbiorowisko" could perhaps be translated with an expression that would better correspond to the original (but rather not "human aggregation"...?) -someoneAnyone (seems better to me) has got an idea? And is there a need to replace the word "people" with another one?


I was wondering too how to translate ludzkie zbiorowisko into English too. It seems to me that Polish ludzkie zbiorowisko is used here to mean human kind in general, but it has some negative tang about it, don't you think? If so, perhaps a crowd/mob/throng might work. Anyway, perhaps it's used as a scientific term, then it's neutral, if so perhaps community of people.


----------



## wolfbm1

What about:
"An amount of hatred is not distributed in a body of people on the basis of principles of faith"


----------



## NotNow

Slovianka said:


> "ludzkie zbiorowisko" could perhaps be translated with an expression that would better correspond to the original (but rather not "human aggregation"...?) -someone has got an idea? And is there a need to replace the word "people" with another one?
> 
> I'd be gratefull grateful for correcting my English.


 
"Has got" is redundant. Use one or the other but not both.

Many native speakers make this mistake.

The expression _the community of man_ may be an appropriate translation of "ludzkie zbiorowisko" in this particular sentence. It's a ten dollar expression for a ten dollar sentence.


----------



## Slovianka

I have not caught what you ment with these dollars. Are you perhaps ironically referring to the philosophical depth of the thougtht? 

When I think about "ludzkie zbiorowisko", I recall some of the Bosch paintings. It seems to be used with slightly pejorative intention by someone who thanks to his or her awareness stays aside.

How to say "odcień znaczenia" or "wydźwięk"? Thank you.


----------



## Slovianka

Trying to make it "scientific": 
The distribution of hatred in human community is not congruent with the one of principles of faith".
(By "one" I mean the distribution). It is just an exercise.


----------



## NotNow

Slovianka said:


> I have not caught what you ment with these dollars. Are you perhaps ironically referring to the philosophical depth of the thougtht?
> 
> When I think about "ludzkie zbiorowisko", I recall some of the Bosch paintings. It seems to be used with slightly pejorative intention by someone who thanks to his or her awareness stays aside.
> 
> How to say "odcień znaczenia" or "wydźwięk"? Thank you.


 

A ten-dollar word is a "fancy" or a pretentious word. People use ten-dollar words when they want to impress someone. It creates a false appearance of sophistication.

"Odcień znaczenia" is translated as _shade or shades of meaning_, and "wydźwięk" is translated as _undertone_ or _implication_.


----------



## Slovianka

Thank you.


----------



## wolfbm1

> Ilość nienawiści nie rozkłada się w ludzkim zbiorowisku podług zasad wiary.


or


> The distribution of hatred in human community is not congruent with the one of principles of faith.


I wonder who is the author of these words. It would be nice to know the context too.


----------



## .Jordi.

wolfbm1 said:


> I wonder who is the author of these words. It would be nice to know the context too.


Autorem tych słów jest Tadeusz Nyczek, tutaj możesz przeczytać sobie cały felieton.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję bardzo. Przeczytałem. Bardzo kontrowersyjny temat.
Thank you very much. I have read Tadeusz Nyczek's article. It's a very controversial topic.
By the way, it's " ilość międzyludzkiej nienawiści" in the original text. So we are talking about "interpersonal hatred in the community of man". And this is said at the time when people should show love for each other and mutual understanding.


----------

